# Muzzlerloader advice needed



## Ironwood (Feb 24, 2010)

I was wondering if there are any muzzleloader predator hunters in here? I have a .32 caliber flintlock that fires a 45 grain .310 patched roundball a little over 1,900 fps. I also have a .40 caliber percussion muzzleloader. I can get about the same 1,900 fps out of the 96 grain patched roundball in the .40 caliber. I know the .40 will handle a coyote or hog at 50 plus yards. I'm not sure how the .32 caliber would work at that distance. Has anyone had any personal experience predator hunting with a muzzleloader? If so what caliber did you use and what was the results, good or bad?


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

The .40 slams them in their tracks and the .32 is fine inside 75 yards. JMHO


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey WildEd good to see you. I saw your article on here. We have a May squirrel season up here and one never knows what they might run into. The .32 is my main squirrel gun. Glad your thinking is similar to mine about the .32.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Also good to see you Ironwood. You have found me out and now know my true passion of predator hunting. I do not use my smoke poles alot on predators but have taken coyote, raccoon and fox with my .32, no problem at open sight ranges. I have shot several coyotes on deer or hog hunts with the .40 and they acted like they were clobbered with a magnum rifle.


----------

